
Fon has decided to open our WiFi network in Japan to all for free - aundumla
http://english.martinvarsavsky.net/general/fon-has-decided-to-open-our-wifi-network-in-japan-to-all-for-free.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+martinvarsavsky%2Fenglish+%28Martin+Varsavsky+%7C+English%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
melvinram
Major kudos if they are as wide spread as they sound. I was able to talk with
family in Japan using Skype even though their cells were out... so this will
definitely help people.

~~~
malnourish
That's truly amazing, and it's not just a nice thing to do but it's great PR.

My best wishes to your family.

On a tangentially related note, are their hotspots in Japan 802.11n?

~~~
sp332
_are their hotspots in Japan 802.11n?_

Most of them probably aren't. Fonera only has one product that supports
802.11n <http://wiki.fon.com/wiki/Fonera_2.0n>

~~~
malnourish
Very interesting! I wonder how long the adoption will take.

------
kmfrk
This reminds me that another way for fellow Japanese to help their compatriots
would be to remove the passwords on their wireless networks and rename the
SSID to "Free Wi-Fi for those who need it".

Thoughts?

------
rmoriz
Fon is still alive? Looks like 99% of all German FON APs are gone but still
listed on their website…

Maybe they are Big in Japan.

~~~
mullr
They are pretty big in japan. I've noticed a big increase in the past year or
so; a lot of places that previously offered their own free service now have a
for-pay Fon access point. (in the Kobe area, anyway)

